# Help and Advice > Questions/Information about depression >  What can I expect? *SU triggers*

## Yeesh

Hi there! 
I posted previously about struggling with being on a waiting list for counselling. I went to my wellbeing centre at uni yesterday and today they called with an appointment.

But now it's happening, I'm really nervous! My thoughts are all over the place and I have no idea what to say because I don't really know what's going on in my own head right now. Do I start by telling them I've been having suicidal thoughts? Or the things in my life that make me feel this way? Or the anxiety I get before work/lectures?

Any information on what I should expect my first/following appointments to entail would be greatly appreciated. 

Also, some tips on how to make sure I don't just cry all the way through it would be great too! :P:

----------


## Paula

It might help you get it all across if you write down how youre feeling, how this is affecting your life and what triggers you.  Theyll expect you to be nervous and normally the first session is a get to know you rather than a full on counselling session.

I have no tips whatsoever on how not to cry - as other members will tell you, I cry a lot so if you do find a solution, Id love to hear it  :O: . The counsellor will expect tears so dont worry about that.

When is the appt?

----------


## Suzi

Cry if you need to, it's the most human thing you can do when you are dealing with horrible stuff....

----------


## Yeesh

My appointment is Friday,so not long to wait at all. I definitely think I'll write it all down, thankyou for that!

----------

Paula (01-11-17)

----------


## Suzi

Bullet point list it if it's easier..

----------

